# Urgent!! Lug nut size for 2000 Altima?



## xz3rorom3o (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am in a very urgent situation. I got a flat tire 2 hours ago and was trying to replace it with a spare. However, the space between the lug nut and the rim [SRX rims] is not big enough for the factory socket so that it will fit into the lug nut. I went to a friend's house to find equipment but in the rush forgot to make note of the lug nut size.

Does anyone know what size the lug nut is for a stock 2000 Altima?

Thank you so much!!


----------

